# What size chain???



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok, I'm sure y'all are tired of me bugging you about showing, but, here I go again. I've been told to use a dog pinch chain for my wether for showing, so I went and got on today and it looks huge on him! It's 3.0 mm x 18". It fits him length wise, but the links look huge! And the only smaller size they. Had were like chihuahua chain. Tiny! So, what size chain do y'all use?


----------



## kimbuffet (Apr 18, 2013)

They sell goat show chains at tractor supply. I like them better than dog chains because they have a ring with a spinner to close it. You can adjust the size and keep it there instead of having it slide bigger and smaller. It works for our Nubians that are 5 months or older, it is a little big on the 2month old babies but I just set it smaller and have extra chain hanging.


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

K thanks!


----------

